# Los Angeles REPTICON February 26 & 27, 2022 OC Fair & Event Center



## JoeRossi

*February 26 & 27, 2022

As always I look forward to seeing all that can make it from the AB family. Stop by and say hi and as usual I will be vending with Reptile Den.*


OC Fair & Event Center - 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa, CA 92626

click for map






Hours:
Saturday:
9:00am-12:45pm
1:15pm-4:00pm

Sunday:
10:00am-12:45pm
1:15pm-4:00pm



			https://repticon.com/california/los-angeles-costa-mesa/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeRossi

Alright just a few days away and from my understanding it will be the last Southern CA show for a while again.  Hope to see ya....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

I'll be there on Saturday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

@JoeRossi  and @joossa see you guys there. Same Bug Time, Same Bug Channel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts

How was the show? Bummed it hasn't been working out for me to go.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## JoeRossi

Arthroverts said:


> How was the show? Bummed it hasn't been working out for me to go.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


It was slow, but still good to see those that came. Hopefully next time for ya


----------



## Matt Man

I will second Joe's comments. They seem to do the least promotion and it shows in the turn out. Good to see some folks, as always and will see you all again in Anaheim at the latest. We had a lot of new interesting Ts which was super fun


----------



## Matt Man

couple shots from the show

Reactions: Love 1


----------

